# Dream Announces 2009 Preseason Schedule



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Atlanta Dream announced today its 2009 WNBA preseason game, a home matchup against Eastern Conference rival the Connecticut Sun on May 27. Tip-off is scheduled for 7:30 p.m. at Philips Arena. 
The Dream is also reaching out to Facebook users with a special offer to kick off the 2009 season. If the Dream's Official Facebook Fan Page reaches 1500 fans by March 18, 2009, each of these fans will be eligible to receive a free ticket to the preseason opener against Connecticut. The two-week promotion has already helped generate over 1,000 fans following the team on Facebook. 

The full WNBA preseason schedule is as follows: 

Day Date Visiting Team Home Team Local Time Venue City 
Thurs. May 21 Washington New York 11 a.m. Madison Square Garden New York, N.Y. 
Thurs. May 21 Sacramento Seattle 7 p.m. Key Arena Seattle, Wash. 
Fri. May 22 New York Connecticut 7 p.m. Mohegan Sun Arena Uncasville, Conn. 
Fri. May 22 Detroit Chicago 7:30 p.m. UIC Pavilion Chicago, Ill. 
Sat. May 23 Indiana Minnesota 12 p.m. College of St. Benedict St. Joseph, Minn. 
Weds. May 27 Connecticut Atlanta 7:30 p.m. Philips Arena Atlanta, Ga. 
Weds. May 27 Chicago Detroit 11 a.m. The Palace at Auburn Hills Detroit, Mich. 
Weds. May 27 Phoenix Sacramento 11 a.m. ARCO Arena Sacramento, Calif. 
Thurs. May 28 New York Washington 11:30 a.m. Verizon Center Washington, D.C. 
Thurs. May 28 Chicago Indiana 7 p.m. Conseco Fieldhouse Indianapolis, Ind. 
Sat. May 30 San Antonio Detroit 7 p.m. Traverse City West H.S. Traverse City, Mich. 
Sat. May 30 Seattle Phoenix 7 p.m. US Airways Center Phoenix, Ariz. 
Sun. May 31 Los Angeles Connecticut 3 p.m. Mohegan Sun Arena Uncasville, Conn. 
Tues. June 2 Indiana San Antonio 7 p.m. Austin Convention Center Austin, Texas 
Tues. June 2 E League Chicago 7 p.m. UIC Pavilion Chicago, Ill. 

The Dream will tip off its second season on Saturday, June 6, 2009 at 7 p.m. against the Indiana Fever. For more information and to purchase season tickets, fans can call 404.604.2626 or visit www.AtlantaDream.net.


----------

